# IBEW 440 and 477 Apprentice Interview



## _daveyjones (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

My name is David, I reside in So Cal and I am new to the forum. I hope to learn a lot from everyone on here, I've learned quite a bit already!

Getting to the point......I have a panel interview coming up this week with the 440 and 477 locals and quite simply I want to know what the heck should I be expecting? What kinds of questions should I expect to be asked? Have any of you interviewed with this local recently?? Will the questions be situational questions or questions regarding past experience? If I dont have any electrical experience will that hurt me at all? Any tips on what the interviewers are looking for? Any specific tips for panel interviews that I should be aware of? What should I wear? I know I should dress up but should I dress to impress with a button down shirt, tie, and the whole sha-bang or should I dress with a more down to earth feel such as dockers and a polo? Also is there any information specific to these locals that any of you have that would benefit me during the interview?

I know these types of questions been asked time and time again on this forum and so I thank you for even taking the time to read it, but I had this urge to post mine to get a more accurate response to my questions. Any input is greatly appreciated! I have been reading and reading and reading and waiting months and months and months during the whole application process, waiting for testing date, waiting for test results and now the interview...Im super excited and am just trying to soak up as much information as possible so that way I can do the best I possibly can during this interview!! 

:thumbup: I look forward to learning as much from you guys as possible! Thanks again you guys and sorry for the essay!


----------

